# 2015 in Film - Tracking Thread



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2015)

Though we're half way through 2015, I figured I'd go ahead and create a thread in spirit of  where we can log movies that we've seen or that we see throughout the remainder of the year. Post what we believe will be standouts come the year's end, notable disappointments, our favorites, what we're most excited to see, best theater experiences, etc.

Top 5 Favorites of the Year (so far):
Mad Max: Fury Road
Anomalisa
Creed
Sicario
Victoria

Top 5 Worst of the Year (so far):
Home
Terminator Genisys
Get Hard
Fantastic Four
Jurassic World


*Spoiler*: _everything I've seen so far_ 





Mad Max: Fury Road
Ex Machina
Turbo Kid
World of Tomorrow
Dope
Inside Out
Kingsman
The Martian
Mr. Holmes
Slow West
Spy
Straight Outta Compton
Ant-Man
Avengers: Age of Ultron
Big Game
Chappie
Maggie
Southpaw
Tomorrowland
Cinderella
Focus
Trainwreck
Z for Zachariah
Jurassic World
Fantastic Four
Get Hard
Terminator Genisys
Home
Dragon Ball Z: Resurrection 'F'
Black Mass
The Gift
Anomalisa
The Man from U.N.C.L.E.
Spectre
Creed
The Little Prince
The End of the Tour
Victoria
Sicario
Star Wars: The Force Awakens
Brooklyn
Carol
Krampus
The Good Dinosaur
The Hateful Eight
Mission: Impossible - Rogue Nation
Bridge of Spies
The Big Short
Ted 2


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2015)

Mad Max: Fury Road and Ex Machina are the only films that I've really liked a lot so far.  I've seen others but they wont be on my top 5 or 10 list come the end of the year.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 20, 2015)

I don't watch too many new films, but I've seen a few (someof these might have had some screenings in other countries in 2014 or something, but for me they're all from 2015 since that was when I had the chance to see them legally). So far my list would look something like this:

1. Nightcrawler (9/10)
2. A Girl Walks Home Alone at Night (9/10)
3. Kung Fury (9/10)
4. The Town That Dreaded Sundown (8/10)
5. Mad Max: Fury Road (8/10)
6. It Follows (8/10)
7. Inherent Vice (8/10)
8. The Babadook (8/10)
9. Wolfcop (7/10)


Documentaries:
Lost Soul: The Doomed Journey of Richard Stanley's Island of Dr. Moreau (9/10)
Electric Boogaloo: The Wild, Untold Story of Cannon Films (9/10)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2015)

Ex machina
Kingsmen
Furious 7
Project almanac
Chappie

Last 2 are only listed because I can't think of 5 films that were phenomenal. What a sad year this is turning out to be.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2015)

>Sad year
>Hasn't seen Fury Road

go fuck yourself Gesy


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 20, 2015)

has gesy really not seen fury road yet? 

was he ill for its entire theatrical run? if not, there's really no excuse for his awful life choices


----------



## Ae (Jun 20, 2015)

Me watching Fury Road


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> was he ill for its entire theatrical run?



I was


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 20, 2015)

really?! 

that seems unlikely, but if you're not trolling, then my sympathies


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2015)

Been a shitty year till now. The second half should be alot better.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2015)

nah fuck that no sympathy from me, he was shitposting on NF the whole time


----------



## Ae (Jun 20, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Been a shitty year till now. The second half should be alot better.



Yeah most movies I'm anticipating is at the end the year


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2015)

視差 said:


> nah fuck that no sympathy from me, he was shitposting on NF the whole time



Para pls

Shitposting in the comfort of my own home is a lot easier than traveling to a theater to see a movie.


----------



## Detective (Jun 20, 2015)

Good thread idea, Stunna. I approve.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 22, 2015)

Movies I have seen in theaters in 2015 so far.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 22, 2015)

Mad Max: Fury Road is the best movie I've seen so far. Kingsman is probably my 2nd favorite.

Jurassic World and Furious 7 were also highly enjoyable which is more then what I can say for Avengers: AoU.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 23, 2015)

Taleran said:


> Movies I have seen in theaters in 2015 so far.



Wild Style is so cool. Watched it last week myself. Fantastic film!


----------



## Psychic (Jun 29, 2015)

I haven't seen that much movies this year. Gonna say Kingsmen is the only good movie I've seen.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 6, 2015)

My top movies of the year so far out of everything I've seen I think are:

The Guest
Ex Machina
Mad Max Fury Road

In that order.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2015)

Cinema Visits:

Ex Machina
Kingsman The Secret Service
It Follows (watched in 2014)
Jupiter Ascending
Fifty Shades of Grey
Focus
Furious 7 (X2)
Insurgent
Avengers Age of Ultron
Mad Max Fury Road (X3)
San Andreas
Spy
Jurassic World (X2)
Terminator Genisys
Ant-Man (X2)
Paper Towns
Mission Impossible Rogue Nation (X2)

Top Three:

1).  Ex Machina
2).  Mad Max Fury Road
3).  Kingsman

Bottom Three:

1).  Fifty Shades of Grey
2).  Focus
3).  Jupiter Ascending


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 6, 2015)

No John Wick?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I watched that in 2014.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 6, 2015)

Oh it came out in the UK late then I guess.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 6, 2015)

Favorites of the year so far.
1. Fifty Shades of Grey
2. Insurgent
3. Me, Earl, and The Dying Girl.

Going to see this week
1. Paper Towns

Later this year:
1. Paranormal Activity 5
2. Scorched Trials


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm watching me earl and the dying girl next week.

I saw paper towns, it was pretty good I guess.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm a sucker for book movies. I read first and then go see the movie. I also forgot to put out that I plan on seeing Scorched Trials in September.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2015)

- top 3 in no order:

Mad Max Fury Road 
Jurassic World 
Ant-Man 


- top5 in no order :

Furious 7
Avengers Age of Ultron
Mad Max Fury Road 
Jurassic World 
Ant-Man 


6-th prly Kingsman



havent seen MI5 yet


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2015)

^ I am weird Gesy !


  also:

Indominus Rex - best "villain"/antagonist 2015

Max & Furiosa - best protagonist(s) 2015

Ant-Man - most fun movie 2015


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2015)

and so far for me:


most anticipated movie(s) of 2016 - Dr. Strange and the Toho Godzilla if it comes out in 2016

of 2017 - Pacific Rim 2, F&F 8 (bc Statham is returning) and MCU Spidey reboot (bc MCU + Spidey)

of 2018  - Jurassic World 2 



though Im probably forgetting a bunch atm


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 7, 2015)

so far this year i've seen

age of ultron
ant-man
fury road
jurassic world
inside out
trainwreck
furious 7
mi5
ex machina
spy
tomorrowland
kingsman

movies that i'm interested in:
me & earl & the dying girl
it follows
dope
love & mercy
the man from uncle
straight outta compton
american ultra
z for zachariah
sleeping with other people
sicario
the intern
stonewall
black mass
the intern
the martian
steve jobs
crimson peak
spectre
the good dinosaur
star wars 7
hateful 8
the revenant
snowden

probably won't see all or even most of these but i may as well put them here

my favourite film of the year is definitely fury road

top 5 so far would be fury road, ex machina, inside out, mi5 and AoU


----------



## Stunna (Aug 7, 2015)

I've seen:

Mad Max: Fury Road
World of Tomorrow
Ex Machina
Dope
Inside Out
Kingsman
Mr. Holmes
Slow West
Spy
Ant-Man
Age of Ultron
Big Game
Chappie
Maggie
Southpaw
Tomorrowland
Cinderella
Focus
Trainwreck
Jurassic World
Fantastic Four
Get Hard
Terminator Genisys
Home


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 7, 2015)

Age of Ultron
Chappie
Ex Machina
Kingsmen


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 7, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I've seen:
> 
> Mad Max: Fury Road
> World of Tomorrow
> ...



get hard? big game? chappie? my condolences 

was dope good?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 7, 2015)

um, it had its problems, but I really liked it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 7, 2015)

aight

how was big game?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 7, 2015)

it was...alright, I guess

the word of mouth over-hyped it; it has its moments, and it's brief, but overall it wasn't that great


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 7, 2015)

Big Game was stupid.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 7, 2015)

>loved Pixels


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 7, 2015)

You loved pixels and big game? Why?


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 7, 2015)

Well I think I would know what I loved or not more than you did, so stfu first of all.

I said Pixels wasn't terrible film. As usual, for some reason people love to to believe only reviews as if they reflect how mainstream viewers think. Did you even see the film? if not why would think you can have an opinion on something you haven't seen?

Film critics watch everything and have a different system for determining what they feel is good or bad. They don't view film the same way the general public does.

Even Rotten Tomatoes only has critic review for their main score. And the non critic reviews are the minority of people who bother to use the site. Not actually most of the people who go to watch the films and enjoy them.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2015)

Jupiter Ascending is no longer in my bottom 3.  I liked it more than Fantastic Four.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 9, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Film critics watch everything and have a different system for determining what they feel is good or bad. They don't view film the same way the general public does.



so you saying it's ok for the general public to have lower standards?  Good to know


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 9, 2015)

Parallax said:


> so you saying it's ok for the general public to have lower standards?  Good to know


It's nothing to do with standards. People can like what they want. What you like is your own business.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 9, 2015)

The Visit looks really good. I normally don't like M. Night movies but the trailer makes it look like a must watch.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Cinema Visits:
> 
> Ex Machina
> Kingsman The Secret Service
> ...


Updated.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 18, 2015)

Guess I can update on The Visit. Thought it was really good. Only M film I like.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 18, 2015)

Just watched "Turbo Kid"; definitely one of my favorites so far. I'm sure some of you nostalgia-whores will get a kick out of it 

*cough*Detective*cough*Rukia*cough*


----------



## Detective (Sep 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Just watched "Turbo Kid"; definitely one of my favorites so far. I'm sure some of you nostalgia-whores will get a kick out of it
> 
> *cough*Detective*cough*Rukia*cough*



Stop speaking in fucking riddles, and say what you want to say, Stunna.


----------



## Detective (Sep 19, 2015)

Dat GOATBOAT Michael Ironside, doe


----------



## Stunna (Oct 9, 2015)

I saw "Z for Zachariah." Would have been better without a love triangle.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 10, 2015)

2015 movies i've seen


*Spoiler*: __ 



furious 7
kingsman
age of ultron
tomorrowland
mad max: fury road
ex machina
spy
jurassic world
inside out
ant-man
trainwreck
mission impossible rogue nation
straight outta compton
the man from uncle
cartel land
american ultra
the martian
the intern
sicario
macbeth




current top 5:

fury road
sicario
ex machina
macbeth
straight outta compton 

movies still to be seen, some maybe not if they get bad reviews:


*Spoiler*: __ 



it follows 
faults 
the duke of burgundy
love & mercy
me & earl & the dying girl
the end of the tour
dope
sleeping with other people
black mass 
the final girls
steve jobs
room
spectre
trumbo
suffragette
crimson peak
creed
carol
the good dinosaur
i saw the light
star wars
the hateful eight
joy
the revenant
victoria
the assassin
slow west
the russian woodpecker
the stanford prison experiment
dheepan
the lobster
son of saul
youth
our little sister
mountains may depart


----------



## Sauce (Oct 10, 2015)

More recently

- Maze Runner: Scorch Trials


----------



## Stunna (Oct 11, 2015)

updated OP with list of movies that I've seen


----------



## TGM (Dec 28, 2015)

Just posted my Top 10 Movies of the Year list for 2015, for those who may be curious:


----------



## Taleran (Dec 29, 2015)

Mine right now, a couple things missing.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 29, 2015)

My current top 5 is:

1. The Martian
2. Mad Max: Fury Road
3. Avengers: Age of Ultron
4. Ex Machina
5. The Gift


----------



## Didi (Jan 4, 2016)

No one here seems to have watched it yet, so I'll take this chance to recommend Youth, the new film by Sorrentino


It was really good
though not quite as excellent as La Grande Belleza imo
but still pretty damn good



funnily enough Youth and Spectre are the only 2015 films I've watched, I'm really behind dayum 

highest on the  to watch list are probably Ex Machina and Sicario
and TFA but only because of likely going to catch it in theaters, not because of priority


OH
and Carol
since that's in theaters near me atm and I might as well go see it there while I have the chance




Anomalisa and Knight of Cups are the movies that I want to see the most tbh but they'll have to screen near me first (or get a proper release) so that's probably happening later than those others, sadly


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 4, 2016)

> highest on the to watch list are probably Ex Machina and Sicario
> and TFA but only because of likely going to catch it in theaters, not because of priority
> 
> 
> ...



fury road


----------



## Didi (Jan 4, 2016)

ye ye, that's also coming eventually

when I'm in the mid for pure sick thrill ride action


but I'm not that often
which is why I gave it slightly less priority

but I'll watch it eventually


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 4, 2016)

Didi said:


> ye ye, that's also coming eventually
> 
> when I'm in the mid for pure sick thrill ride action
> 
> ...


fury road isn't just a good action movie

it's a great movie full stop


----------



## Didi (Jan 4, 2016)

Doesn't change the fact that I decide what to watch based mostly on my mood 


but make no mistake I'll likely watch it somewhere in the coming few months


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 17, 2016)

2015 movies i've seen


*Spoiler*: __ 



furious 7
kingsman
age of ultron
tomorrowland
mad max: fury road
ex machina
spy
jurassic world
inside out
ant-man
trainwreck
mission impossible rogue nation
straight outta compton
the man from uncle
cartel land
american ultra
the martian
the intern
sicario
macbeth
the end of the tour
dope
spectre
creed
star wars: the force awakens
the hateful eight
joy
the revenant




28 movies

top 5 at the moment:

the hateful eight
the revenant
mad max: fury road
ex machina
sicario


----------

